# Caledonia, MI - 2006 Chevy Colorado LT w/ plows



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

2006 Chevy Colorado LT

-Regular Cab
-Loaded
-I5
-Automatic
-4WD
-Custom Fatbed w( removable tail
-Fisher front plow
-SwingWing 180 rear plow
-Solid truck
-Runs & Drives great
-111482 miles 
-ShoMe light bar w/ reverse lights
-LED Lights in flatbed

$14,500.00 or your BEST offer.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

What's the check engine light about in the last pic?


----------

